
Ask HN: Failed one-person online businesses (and lessons learned)? - larelli
A recent thread discussed successful one-person online businesses (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21332072)<p>I&#x27;m curious about the failed attempts, lessons learned, and what advice others would offer.<p>* How many people here have tried starting a one-person online business but feel that they have failed?<p>* What would you do better next time? What lessons did you learn?
======
jimmyvalmer
This is about as interesting as asking the audience at an NBA game their
basketball playing experiences.

